# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Huishoud tips!

## Sylvia93

Las in het topic: Geen hobby. 
Dat Celest een goed idee had wat betreft huishoudtips!
Dus bij deze laat jullie tips in de rondte vliegen!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Tip van Celest:
_ik vouw ook veel op bij het wassen niet te hard uitzwieren dat scheelt veel , en ramen poetsen heb ik ook een hekel aan ,maar we hebben vd. (vitro glazen )en die zijn zowat zelfreinigend ik doe wat wasverzachter in water en dat helpt of met de spuitbus ;het stoort mij wel niet dat de ruiten bespat zijn door regen ;het houtwerk moet wel stofvrij zijn .
_

Tips van Luuss:

_Pluisvrije was, doe een panty in de wasmachine die trekt pluisjes aan en voila pluisjesvrij wasgoed

Owja onze wasmachine deed het even niet, toen zei mijn oude buurvrouw 'laat hem eenmaal draaien op de hoogste temperatuur met wat natuurazijn en laat de wasmachine daarna nog weer een keer draaien zonder iets erbij dan zou hij het weer moeten doen' zo gezegd zo gedaan... en onze wasmachine leefde ineens nog een jaar langer ^_^_

Goede tips dames!

----------


## Luuss0404

Wie o wie heeft er nog meer tips??? ik zal ff kijken voor meer  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ik zal ook eens gaan kijken. Zo uit mn hoofd weet ik niet echt tips, maar doe ook bijna geen huishouden zelf  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Mijn eerste water voor het wassen van groenten doe ik altijd azijn in het water , kwestie vd. beestjes dood te hebben ; dat water giet ik altijd op de stoep of terrastegels tegen groene aanslag (niet afspoelen)

SODA-KORRELS : gemakkelijk en goedkoop 

Reiniging : afvoerbuizen doorgieten :heet water doorgieten : laten trekken
|| terrastegels schuren : heet water :niet spoelen 
|| teak-hout :buiten :alles met heet water en niet spoelen /witte was (handvol wasmachine) 
ontvetten van dampkap enz. 

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

JA LUUSS ,ik doe altijd azijn in het bakje vr.spoelen inplaats van wasverzachter . 


AZIJN / vr. de afvoerbuizen neemt geuren weg : 

doe altijd in afwasmachine vr.de geur bij stilstaan . 

bij het poetsen ruiten . 

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Heb zelf wat nuttige huishoudtips op het internet gevonden (haha ben zelf geen poetser, daar heb ik mn moeder nog voor :$!)
Nou hier komen ze hoor!

Aangebrande pannen: Zet je pan even een nacht weg met een sterke sodaoplossing, en kook deze de volgende dag even op. ét voila schoon is je pan!! (hoop ik  :Wink: )

Thee aanslag in je glas: Thee-aanslag in bijvoorbeeld uw theeglazen of glazen theepot krijgt u makkelijk weg met zout en een vochtig sponsje. Milieuvriendelijk en doeltreffend!

Voor een schone afwasborstel: Was uw afwasborstel iedere dag even mee in de vaatwasser. (sja voor de mensen die deze hebben natuurlijk  :Wink: )

Witte aanslag in tandborstelglas: De witte aanslag in uw tandborstelglas kunt u wegkrijgen door een eetlepel zout in het glas te doen en dit vervolgens vol met heet water te schenken. Roeren totdat het zout oplost, even laten inweken en dan omspoelen.

Ga volgende keer wel weer even verder zoeken!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## kaatjekakel

Aangebrande pannen zette mijn moeder altijd gelijk weer terug op het vuur met een lepel waspoeder.

Zilver schoonmaken deed mijn moeder op de volgende manier: soda, kokend water en zilverpapier.............zilver erbij..............schoon. Stinkt wel vreselijk, dus buiten toepassen.

Ik was mijn ramen met afwasmiddel, de afwas wordt er immers ook schoon van.

Ik heb een plantenspoeier gevuld met azijn. Op zonnige dagen spuit ik dit op onkruid. Dit brandt dan dood. De azijn heb ik verdund, 1 op 1

----------


## Luuss0404

Kakel,
Ja onkruid uit proberen te roeien doen wij ook met verdunde azijn. Je kan ook van die kant en klare onkruiduitroeiers kopen, maar die zijn prijzig en werken soms minder goed... en daarbij komt azijn kan je voor vele andere doeleinden gebruiken  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss en Kaatjekakel

Haha van onkruid hebben wij hier geen last zo in een flat van 3 hoog met een mini balkonnetje, nja 1 minibalkon, en 1 iets groter balkon  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ sylvia, toen ik nog samenwoonde in een flat had ik dat probleem ook niet, maar woon nu weer thuis en we hebben van t zomer de tuin helemaal aangepakt... maar na al die regen staat het bijna weer net zo vol onkruid als toen het begon...  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

als je e v t lastige geurtjes in je ijskast hebt, neem een kommetje pers er een halve citroen in uit,kommetje met citroen in de ijskast leggen en geuren verdwijnen na een paar uur. :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Na het schoonmaken van de vriezer smeer je hem in met glycerine of vaseline, dan hecht er minder snel ijs aan de zijkanten en bij de volgende ontdooibeurt gaat alles vlotter en sneller  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Voor het grote sokken probleem;

Koop 10 of 20 paar dezelfde sokken in 1 keer.
Als de sokken vies zijn doe ze dan in een waszak (zoals die bestaan voor bh's) en was ze dan in de wasmachine.

----------


## Lara '52

kan er iemand een tip geven vr.kuisen koper( maar een gemakkelijke manier )  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ik ben niet moeilijk hoor  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik heb op internet wat tips gevonden over het poetsen van Koper, hier komen ze! (heb zelf geen flauw idee of ze echt werken hoor :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Koper kunt u schoonmaken met een papje van verse citroen en Vim of Cif.

Koper kunt u schoonmaken met groene zeep en ammonia.

Koper krijgt u ook schoon door het af te wassen met terpentijn of petroleum.

Koper gaat glimmen door poetsen met melk en wat zout.

Koperen voorwerpen die u poetst met een papje van azijn met zout, gaan weer mooi glanzen.


Ik zag altijd op tegen koper poetsen. Tegenwoordig gebruik ik Antikal. Met een paar druppels op een vochtig sponsje maak ik mijn kopere spulletjes in een wip schoon en glanzend. Na het poetsen even afspoelen en afdrogen. Grandioos!

Erg smerig koper kunt u voordat u het gaat poetsen al een eind schoonmaken door het in te spuiten met wc-eend en dit een tijdje te laten staan. Afspoelen met lauw water en zonodig herhalen. Daarna gaat het poetsen een stuk makkelijker.

Zwart koper gaat weer glimmen door het te poetsen met een schuurspons en in warm water opgelost (of zonodig pure) ammonia.

Smeer zwart koper in met tomatenpuree en laat dit een nachtje staan. De zuren lossen de aanslag op. Met lauw water afspoelen en daarna gewoon poetsen met koperpoets. 

_Bron:www.vooroma.nl_

----------


## gabry

Bloed in je kleding na een ongelukje? Met je eigen spuug verwijder je moeiteloos je eigen bloed. Omdat het hetzelfde DNA bevat!

Balpen in textiel? Melk erover en weg is het!

----------


## dotito

MICROGOLF

Maak uw microgolf schoon met een kommetje water.Doe er wat azijn in,evt een beetje citroen voor de frisse geur,en laat het drie min.op de hoogste stand draaien.Daarna hoeft u het vuil alleen nog weg te vegen.

----------


## dotito

GORDIJNEN

Als je u gordijnen wast hoef je niet altijd een haakjes eraf te halen:Stop het bovendeel met de haakjes in een washandje en bind dat af met een elastiekje.Zo heb je achteraf niet veel werk meer,enkel nog ophangen.

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks voor de goede tips Do!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gabry,

Ooh dat zijn goede tips! Gebeurd me vaak balpen inkt en bloed  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Dotito,

Ook goede tips  :Smile:  Maar wat is eigenlijk een microgolf voor iets? Zegt me helemaal niks namelijk, is dat iets belgisch voor magnetron?

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Dat heb jij goed geraden! :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ah weer wat geleerd  :Smile:  Wordt straks nog een heuse expert op Belgische woordjes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

KAARSVET 

Hebt u vlekken kaarsvet?
Schraap het vet zoveel mogelijk weg met een mesje.
Leg er keukenpapier op(en als het kan,zoals bij een tapijt,ook eronder)en strijk er over.Neem telkens nieuw keukenpapier tot je er geen donkere vlekken meer op ziet.Blijft er dan nog wat kleur van de kaars achter?Gebruik dan wat ontsmettingsalcohol.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Heb je toevallig ook een huishoudtip om secondelijm uit kleding te krijgen?
Ik heb mezelf een keer perongeluk met pyjama en al aan een kussen vast gelijmd :$ En daar zit nog steeds een hele harde plak lijm op. Volgens mij ga ik dat er nooit meer uit krijgen! Maar als je tips hebt, zijn welkom!

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Heb altijd geweten dat ge secondelijm er niet uit krijgt,dat zijn al echt hardnekkige vlekken.(Daar kan ik u niet mee helpen lieverd)

----------


## sietske763

luxaflex en lamellen, schoonmaken met water met wasverzachter erin, trekt daarna bijna geen stof meer aan.

----------


## Sylvia93

> luxaflex en lamellen, schoonmaken met water met wasverzachter erin, trekt daarna bijna geen stof meer aan.



Die tip komt als geroepen! De luxaflexen moeten hier nodig gepoetst worden!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

vreselijk werk he?
ik betaal gewoon wat aan mn dochters en dan doen zij het lekker voor mij!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

> vreselijk werk he?
> ik betaal gewoon wat aan mn dochters en dan doen zij het lekker voor mij!!!


Haha idd, en ik mocht willen dat ik ervoor betaald zou worden  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

heeft er iemand tips om een teak houten bank te onderhouden - gebruik spuitbus (aveve) en laat trekken, dat is goed maar tijdelijk en nu met de winter vd. deur ( vooruitziend dat ik ben )zou ik graag gemakkelijke onderhoudstips ontvangen ,s'winters kan ze niet meer binnen staan en daar door lijdt ze onder het winterweder .

----------


## Luuss0404

*Uw frituurpan schoonmaken Tips :*
U kunt uw frituurpan schoonmaken door deze te vullen met water en er een vaatwastablet in te doen. Laat het frituurmandje er ook in zitten, dan wordt dat ook gelijk mooi schoon. Zet de frituurpan nu ongeveer tien minuten aan op de laagste stand, tot maximaal 100 graden. Let er op dat het water niet gaat koken. De hete waterdampen kunnen namelijk het electrisch element onherstelbaar aantasten. Zet de frituurpan na tien minuten uit en laat het water wat afkoelen. Daarna de frituurpan goed omspoelen.
Niet elektrische onderdelen die u kunt losmaken kunt u ook apart in een sopje van waspoeder te weken zetten.
De toetsen van de frituurpan schoonmaken gaat het best met warm water waarin u een schepje soda hebt opgelost.
Het snoer van de frituurpan schoonmaken gaat het best met een doek met allesreiniger.
Voor de kunststof delen (buitenkant) van de frituurpan schijnt Lubrit All van CFS buitengewoon goed te werken. U kunt dit nder andere verkrijgen bij watersport- of doe-het-zelf-zaken. Zoek voor adressen in Google met de woorden " Lubrit All "
Uw frituurvet krijgt u weer helder door nadat u klaar bent met bakken één of twee verse eiwitten in het vet te gooien. Deze stollen en nemen daarbij direct de verschillende zwevende deeltjes op. Schep het eiwit er na een tijdje uit en gooi het weg.
Nadat er bitterballen of kroketten gebakken zijn, blijven er veel paneerkruimels achter. Als het vet afgekoeld is, even de olie zeven. Anders verbranden die kruimels, en krijgt u patat met zwarte korreltjes die bovendien zeer slecht voor uw gezondheid zijn. 
_(Bron: vooroma.nl)_

----------


## Agnes574

> heeft er iemand tips om een teak houten bank te onderhouden - gebruik spuitbus (aveve) en laat trekken, dat is goed maar tijdelijk en nu met de winter vd. deur ( vooruitziend dat ik ben )zou ik graag gemakkelijke onderhoudstips ontvangen ,s'winters kan ze niet meer binnen staan en daar door lijdt ze onder het winterweder .


Goed beitsen of inwrijven met een speciaal daarvoor bedoeld product Suske,
Ik heb hetzelfde probleem... maar die van ons kan gelukkig de garage in; voor de volgende winter zal ik op tijd maatregelen/verzorging regelen, want het is leuker als die s'winters buiten kan blijven staan hé  :Wink: .
Dek 'm af met plastic als je denkt dat je bank er anders teveel van af gaat zien van de winter ??
Xx Ag

----------


## gossie

@ Suske,

idd. wat Agnes aangeeft. Maar laat het plastic dan wel aflopen, zodat er geen vocht op het plastic blijft liggen. Zgn. het plastic huisje met dak.! Als het plastic lek is, loopt het toch af.

Succes Suske met het winterklaar maken van je tuinmeubels. :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@Ag  :Smile:  -Gossie :Smile: ja, wel een probleem voor proper houden van zitbank , kon ze vroeger ook binnenzetten en dat scheelde wel , maar ik laat ze nu buiten en zonder plastiek hoes daar ik s'morgens zelfs met mantel aan een koffie drink op de bank ....en s'avonds bij verlichting aan -romantisch  :Wink:  

Het is een mooie bank , maar arbeid-intensief :EEK!:

----------


## gossie

@ Suske :Smile: 

Geniet met je bankje, je romantiek in de avonden en de dagen. Niets heerlijker dat het hout geleefd wordt. :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve Dames....bedankt voor de leuke tips, enkelen ken ik al maar sommigen niet....

ik las over azijn ipv wasverzachter....het schijnt tevens goed te zijn voor de kleuren van je was, dat blijft wat beter!....

SODA: een eetlepel soda, de mooie korrels die je kunt kopen bij Kruitvat, niet de harde soda van vroeger...doe dit in het wasmiddelvakje van je wasmachine en je WITTE was wordt er schoner door....

AZIJN: als jezelf oliebollen bakt of gourmet is het handig om wat schaaltjes ( bv van vla) ergens in je kamer neer te zetten, en deze te vullen met azijn om de stank/geur te laten verdwijnen...misschien een dag of iets langer gebruiken....succes ermee... :Wink: 

IJSBLOKJE: als je kauwgum of iets anders hards in je kleren hebt moet je er over heen wrijven met een ijsblokje.....ik weet niet of het helpt maar dat heb ik gehoord...ach proberen kan altijd toch?.

Groetennnnnnnnn

----------


## Ronald68

> Hallo lieve Dames....bedankt voor de leuke tips, enkelen ken ik al maar sommigen niet....
> 
> IJSBLOKJE: als je kauwgum of iets anders hards in je kleren hebt moet je er over heen wrijven met een ijsblokje.....ik weet niet of het helpt maar dat heb ik gehoord...ach proberen kan altijd toch?.
> 
> Groetennnnnnnnn


Ik ken wel de truc om het kledingsstuk in de vriezer te gooien, de kauwgom wordt dan hard en is makkelijk te verwijderen.

Stickers kun je eenvoudig verwijderen met thinner, maar dit is wel een agressief goedje. Pas goed op met geverfde onderdelen want voor je het weet is de verf er ook af. Overigens ook goed te gebruiken om de vuurkorf aan te steken, het fikt als de neten :Big Grin: .

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik ken wel de truc om het kledingsstuk in de vriezer te gooien, de kauwgom wordt dan hard en is makkelijk te verwijderen.
> 
> Stickers kun je eenvoudig verwijderen met thinner, maar dit is wel een agressief goedje. Pas goed op met geverfde onderdelen want voor je het weet is de verf er ook af. Overigens ook goed te gebruiken om de vuurkorf aan te steken, het fikt als de neten.


Haha ja stickers kun je ook goed verwijderen met nagellakremover, maar ook dan gaat vaak de laag van de verpakking mee. Lampenolie blijkt ook te werken tegen stickers. Maar je hebt tegenwoordig ook een speciale stickerverwijderaar, dus dan heb je geen andere goedjes meer nodig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oki07

Heeft iemand ook nog tips voor hardnekkige kalkvlekken op een mat-zwarte tegelvloer in de badkamer? Antikal doet het niet echt. Het lijkt dan weg, maar is na een paar dagen weer terug.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Oki07  :Smile:  een vod gedrenkt in karnemelk goed nat houden, schijnt dat dit helpt ; en het bijt niet .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Lekker warm en gezellig zo'n vuurkorf  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Mn pap heeft die stickerverwijderaar gebruikt voor sticker van lp hoes te halen maar hoes wordt dan ook beschadigd, dus is denk ik allen geschikt voor als het neit een sticker op papier/karton is...

----------


## Agnes574

> Heeft iemand ook nog tips voor hardnekkige kalkvlekken op een mat-zwarte tegelvloer in de badkamer? Antikal doet het niet echt. Het lijkt dan weg, maar is na een paar dagen weer terug.


Een stoomreiniger van Kärcher aanschaffen, 1x 149, maar je kunt daar zoveel mee doen!!
-Tegels
-Badkamer
-Douche
-Aanrecht
-Tapijten
-Meubels 
-Gordijnen
-Kleding
-Ramen
-Etc,etc ... zéker ideaal voor kalkaanslag!

Verder nog een tipje; ik gebruikte altijd de Gillit-Bang vuil en kalk; even laten intrekken en afspoelen > prima spul!!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
De wasmachine van mijn voormalig vriend en mij deed het niet meer, mijn oude buurvrouw zei kijk even of je hem op de hoogste temperatuur met natuurazijn kan draaien dan spoelt alles schoon en gaat de kalk etc weg en dan nogmaals 1 keer draaien zonder iets om de sterke geur weg te krijgen. Wij hebben dat geprobeerd en onze wasmachine leefde nog een half jaar voort. Ze zei dat wasmachines langer meegaan als je dat 1 of 2 x per jaar doet. Als je azijn hebt die niet zo sterk ruikt hoef je natuurlijk niet eens extra keer te spoelen en kan je het ook als wasverzachter gebruiken (maakt de was zacht en je wasmachine schoon).

----------


## gossie

@ Agnes,

helemaal mee eens met de stoomreiniger. Ik heb er veel plezier van.

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: Kan iemand mij verder helpen om een oude kast te behandelen met kalkverf ? dank  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Suske,

Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee maar vond het volgende:

*Kalkverf aanbrengen*
Dankzij het unieke, streperige effect kan kalkverf een bijzonder fraai resultaat geven. Dit is vanwege het ruwe uiterlijk vooral het geval in klassieke en/oof Mediterraanse interieuren, waar het perfect bij past. U kunt met 1 liter ongeveer 10 vierkante meter muur bedekken. Mocht u meerdere bussen kalkverf tegelijk kopen, houd er dan rekening mee dat er geringe kleurverschillen aanwezig kunnen zijn. Het is dan ook raadzaam deze bussen te vermengen in een emmer alvorens u het aanbrengt. Op deze manier voorkomt u kleurverschillen in de ruimte die u verft. Let erop dat de kleur op de muur vanwege inzuiging wat donkerder of lichter uit kan vallen.
Kalkverf wordt altijd in lagen aangebracht met een speciale kwast. De eerste laag zorgt voor de hechting, de tweede laag dekt af. Breng de eerste laag tot maximaal de helft verdund met water aan. Hierna brengt u nog een laag aan, welke uit onverdunde verf bestaat. Verf in grillige vormen, om lelijke blokvorming te voorkomen. U kunt de eerste laag niet zomaar op iedere ondergrond aanbrengen. Indien u over één van de volgende materialen heenverft, zult u eerst een grondverf aan moeten brengen:
* Platen van gipskarton
* Oude motellagen
* Pleisterwerk dat niet uit kalk bestaat
* Synthetische verf (latexverf bijvoorbeeld)
De droogtijd van de verf is zeer afhankelijk van de luchtvochtigheid en van de ondergrond, maar meestal is het binnen een dag wel droog. In de maanden na het drogen zal de verf gaan verstenen als gevolg van reactie met koolstofdioxide.
*Voor- en nadelen van kalkverf*
Kalkverf heeft een aantal aantrekkelijke voordelen, maar oook belangrijke nadelen. Neem het materiaal dus goed in overweging alvorens u aan de slag gaat. De voordelen:

* het is als natuurproduct bijzonder milieuvriendelijk.
* kalkverf geeft een unieke afwerking, met name geschikt voor klassiekere inrichtingen.
* omdat kalkverf de poriën van de muur niet afdicht, kan de muur ‘ademen’. Dit voorkomt vochtproblemen in de muur.
* kalk is van nature brandvertragend.
* kalk is mos- en schimmelwerend.
Helaas heeft kalkverf ook enkele nadelen:
* Omdat kalkverf de poriën van de muur niet afdekt, krijgt vuil een grotere kans. Een vernislaag is mogelijk, maar hierdoor wordt de muur wel afgestikt en verliest u deels het matte effect.
* Kalkverf is niet over te schilderen met een andere verfsoort. U zult het ofwel moeten verwijderen ofwel moeten bedekken met een primer.
* Kalkverf kan buiten aangebracht worden en kan voor hele leuke gevels zorgen, maar let op: het zal zeer snel vuil en vocht opnemen. Verwacht een maximale levensduur van 5 a 7 jaar.
_(Bron: verbouwtips.nl)_

Kalkverf schijnt ook geschikt te zijn voor elke ondergrond en voor zowel binnen als buiten  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ruit van open haard schoonmaken;

Met een prop zilverpapier/aluminiumfolie is je ruit in een paar seconden weer schoon, daarna nog even met een vochtig doekje (al dan niet met schoonmaakmiddel) erover en je ruit is weer superschoon!!

Zo maak je ook de grill van je BBQ snel schoon!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja ze zeggen ook altijd dat je met papier spiegels kan schoonmaken, veroorzaakt minder strepen dan als je het met schoonmaakmiddel en doekje schoonmaakt.
Voor de BBQ is idd aluminiumfolie erg goed, je hebt tegenwoordig ook wel van die staalborstels speciaal voor de BBQ schoon te maken, maar het 'ouderwetse' middel werkt in mijn ervaring toch beter  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Krantenpapier zou spiegels streeploos laten glanzen ... zelf nog nooit geprobeerd; zal 't 's proberen!!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ik lees net je berichtje van 29/11/10  :Big Grin:  over de wasmachine en azijn....ja die ouderwetse middelen doen het prima, ik geloof er heilig in, maar bedankt voor de tip, ik dacht zelf aan grove Sodakorrels maar azijn is voor vele doeleinden bestemd....meestal koop ik gewoon een goedkope fles witte natuurazijn....ALDI/Lidl of anders....
Bedankt....
nu moet ik nog kaarsenvet van de vloerbedekking schrapen....de dikke kaars die was gescheurd, was mijn eigen schuld, maar enfin ik deed dat ding aan en het druipte na enige tijd over de vloerbedekking....niet ernstig, de vloer is al oud, maar ik ga het eraf halen met een aardappelmesje en dan doe ik er keukenrol op en met een warme strijkbout haal ik de rest weg....gaat zeker lukken....nu nog ff doen....ha,ha,...doeiiii prettig weekend alvast....
Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Luuss :Smile:  hartelijk dank ..... :Wink:  :Smile:  

@ vd. bbq- rooster - doe ik de rooster in krantenpapier en giet er water over en hou het een half uurtje nat .......en dan met spons of borstel erover, het aanbaksel verdwijnt vlug zonder moeite .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja natuurazijn ruikt minder heftig als je het in de wasmachineg gebruikt als verzachter en om je wasmachine langer mee te laten gaan en is oook geschikt voor veel andere doeleinden  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat de kaars scheurde, hopelijk heb jeh et kaarsvet goed uit je vloerkleed gekegen!

@ Suske,
Geen probleem  :Wink: 
Das ook een gode tip voor de BBQ  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Voor kalkvlekken op de vloer, zoutzuur gebruiken, kan je meestal kopen in de supermarkt of doe het zelf zaak of zo. Pas wel op, heel goed verluchten want dat goedje bijt in, dus ook handschoenen aantrekken, even laten intrekken en de vlek is weg, is ook heel goed om roestvlekken op een vloer mee te verwijderen of je voegen van je vloer proper te krijgen maar wel alle ramen en deuren open zetten of je bent aan het stikken. Als ik mijn voegen van mijn vloer wil proper krijgen gebruik ik een halve liter gillit-bang en een halve liter zoutzuur, daarmee schuren, 10 minuten laten inweken en daarna eerst aftrekken en dweilen met zuiver water en de voegen zijn weer zoals nieuw. 
Voor mensen met rugproblemen of handproblemen, een emmer van leifheit aanschaffen en zo'n dweil met stok ook, je moet niet meer wringen, je kan met je voet op de emmer je dweil uitwringen en als je gedaan hebt, zwier je je dweil in de wasmachine en je kan de volgende keer weer aan de slag, is ook makkelijk om onder je bed te gaan en onder zetels en kasten....

----------


## christel1

Zoutzuur en bleekwater zijn ook heel goed om je terrastegels na de winter proper te krijgen, al het groen is weg maar dan neem ik een paar liter zoutzuur en een paar liter javel, goed schrobben, laten inweken en afspuiten met de tuinslang.... maar blijf er niet instaan want het stinkt verschrikkelijk en doe ouwe schoenen aan of ze zijn naar de pirlala

----------


## Suske'52

@christel :Smile:  ZOUTZUUR..... let ermee maar op .....wel een GEVAARLIJK product.. :EEK!:  in het verleden heeft mijn zus ook het gebruikt om een kachel te reinigen ,( zelfs hij was buiten gezet )maar een 2 dagen later had zij in haar mond (gehemelte) gaten waar je je vinger kon insteken .... :EEK!: door inademing ...ze heeft 2 weken in bed verbleven ...was ellendig ziek en koorstig  :Wink: en dokter zei: dat ze veel geluk gehad heeft ..... al bij al .....

----------


## christel1

Suske, 't is juist daarom dat ik erbij zet dat je je ramen en deuren moet open zetten voor de verluchting omdat dit op de luchtwegen werkt.... Ben zelf ook eens stom geweest, had wc korrels en bleekwater gemengd om mijn kattenbak eens goed proper te maken maar dat is beginnen dampen en heb dat binnengekregen, ben naar HA van wacht gegaan en die heeft me doorgestuurd naar spoed... en heb daar een nachtje aan de beademing mogen blijven, stom natuurlijk van mij. Maar zoutzuur om een kachel te reinigen, daar heb ik nu nog nooit van gehoord...... en ja het is een gevaarlijk product...

----------


## dotito

Zal het wel bij de gewone producten houden, hou er allemaal niet zo van als ik dit zo allemaal  :EEK!: lees.
Weet je; is allemaal zo snel gebeurd hé!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zoutzuur vindt ik doodeng èn levensgevaarlijk....Christel:  :Frown:  wat een akelig verhaal dat je destijds in het ziekenhuis hebt gelegen...wees voorzichtig, maar enfin dat weet je al....niets aan overgehouden? 

ik gebruik alleen ontstopper voor de gootsteen als het echt niet anders kan....Handschoenen aan en flink op afstand staan als de boel begint te borrelen ( dampen) anders probeer ik gekookt water èn veel grove kristal Soda....

Suske: dat klinkt òòk ernstig van je zus....echt gevaarlijk....ik hoop dat het helemaal goed gekomen is met haar gehemelte.... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Met producten samenvoegen opletten, zoals do schrijft : 't is zo snel gebeurd....ooit heb ik eens een afvoer onstopt ... ( waar constant bier getapt werd )dat vormt op termijn slijmen in afvoer ...eerst had ik ontstopper gebruikt ... en een 2 tal uurtjes later water laten doorlopen ....en doordat er een stank vrij kwam javel toegevoegt ...amaai was dat schrikken  :EEK!:  dat gaf een ontploffing van jewelste.....dat vloog er zo uit .... een geluk dat ik aan de vlugge kant ben .. :Wink: ( nog altijd ...ha ha  :Big Grin:  ).. sprong weg .... , maar in kledij zaten gaten ingebrand  :Confused: ....gelukkig niet op mijn lichaam, mijn geluk was toen dat ik goed bedekt aangekleed was ....lange mouwen ...hoge kraag ... maar heb er wel moeten van bekomen en nooit meer vergeten ... :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Miljaar ... ik gebruik gewoon m'n stoomreiniger wel.. ben meer voor natuurlijke produkten; zéker met wfks in huis!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Jeetje een geluk bij een ongeluk dat je als een "non" zo goed gekleed ging....
Donderwetter doodeng gewoon. :Frown: ...fijn dat je niet persoonlijk gewond raakte...
maar andere middelen gebruiken....pfffffffffffff fijne dag verder....

----------


## christel1

Amai suske, dan heb ik geluk gehad dat mijne kattenbak niet ontploft is toen ik die mengeling van wc product en javel had gebruikt, ik had wel naar het anti-gifcentrum gebeld omdat ik die dampen had ingeademd en die zegden me van direct naar de dokter te gaan (HA van wacht, 't was zondag) en die HA heeft me naar spoed gestuurd omdat ik water op mijn longen kon krijgen, heb dan direct een heel hoge dosis cortisone gekregen om dat tegen te gaan.... Maar gaten in mijn lichaam heb ik nog nooit gehad, allé wel éne keer, in mijn vingers, toen we hier andere vloeren gelegd hadden moesten die opgevoegd worden en ik had geen handschoenen aangedaan om die voegen dicht te wrijven, amai, ik heb het geweten hoor, al mijn vingertoppen verbrandt.... dan kon ik niet meer op mijne pc en op het werk moest ik niets anders doen... dan maar met verband rond elke vinger, een heel gedoe maar ik heb mijn lesje geleerd, handschoenen aan om te voegen en ook de stoomreiniger gaan lenen bij de buren als ik iets schoon moet krijgen.... 't zijn brave want dat is nogal duur om te gaan kopen voor mij toch

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisabeth :Smile:  ha ha .......ja een non ........... hallo  :Big Grin:  een geluk dat het winter was....maar allezins die les goed onthouden groetjes  :Big Grin:  :Smile: suske 

@christel  :Smile: ja zie, als men werkt komt men van alles tegen hé... :Wink:  die dat hun handen niet gebruiken die komen dat niet tegen hé :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  als men niets doet gebeurt er niets  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): groetjes :Wink:  ieder een fijn weekend  :Smile:  :Wink: suske

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Kanonne jij bent een duivelse vrouw  :Big Grin:  met al die 2 produkten samenvoegen...hihi spannend hè? uitkijken hoor...mààr wel lekker schoon zeker  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Suske: ja jij òòk een fijn weekend hoor, dank je.....doegie... :Smile: 

Liefs Elisa... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

2 weken geleden tuinbank (teak) ingespoten met javel +zout+1/4 water ( plantenspuit onder hogedruk gebruikt) niet naspoelen ,na 2 dagen was de groene aanslag verdwenen ....telkenmaal het nu wat regent komt ze nog meer grijzer te staan zonder veel moeite .Joepie.... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske52: wat fijn dat het zo goed gelukt is..... :Wink:  maar wat is Javel eigenlijk?
je bent wel lekker op tijd met je tuinbank schoonmaken, de zon mag komennnnnnnn
Groeten.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  ha ha ... ja hé maar ik geniet elke dag van mijn tuinbank ...gisteravnd. was mijn echtgenoot weg ...ik heb genoten met een glaasje op de tuinbank met volle maan .. :Smile:  geeft enorm veel energie ..... :Big Grin:  

Javel is bleekwater , voeg daarbij strooizout / water 1/4 deel /ook mijn terrastegels gedaan en ze zijn zeer proper niet naspoelen ....let op vd. planten .  :Wink:  

grtjs fijn weekend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Dank voor je uitleg....dus nu mag je fijn genieten van je superschone Bank.... :Big Grin: 
van de volle maan genoten, nou dat is een primeur eigenlijk, toffffffff, je hebt eer van je werk, goed gedaan...het geluk zit in kleine dingen, een prachtig iets....
fijne zondag verder...
Liefssssss Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Helemaal met je eens Elisa!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

suske, kan je een ontploffing krijgen met dat mengsel..............ze zeggen altijd dat je chloor nooit mag mengen......mag je ook gewoon zand erin doen zoniet; hoe kom ik aan strooizout??
als je meldt dat t veilig is dan ga ik mn tegels schrobben met hulp
klinkt ideaal...........niet naspoelen
alvast bedankt

----------


## Suske'52

@sietske  :Smile:  ha ..ha sietske toch niet bang hé ..... :Big Grin:  ik heb mijn les geleerd  :Wink:  ja, enorm veilig ...... strooizout wordt in carrefour-colryt- aveve te koop aangeboden ..... 't is ongeloofelijk zonder veel moeite ...echt waar ,( ik had dit in een dagblad gelezen en uitgetest  :Wink: ) 't is super maar niet naspoelen , wel bij droog weder uitvoeren , enkele dagen droog weder wel en nadien met de regen spoelt alle vuil weg en alles ligt er blank bij .... :Big Grin:  (ps. strooizout laat ik smelten in heet water ). 

De bank wordt de dag grijzer ...als de zon terug schijnt dan zal ik ze met een sopje nog eens naspoelen ....

----------


## sietske763

bedankt suske,
maar ik snap nog niet waar je het kunt kopen, wat jij typt zal wel iets uit belgie zijn......
zou je dat nog even kunnen nakijken voor mij??
Hartstikke bedankt alvast!

----------


## Agnes574

Strooizout is zout wat je strooit als het vriest op de voetpaden.. kun je kopen bij de boerenbond neem ik aan; javel is bleekwater  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Strooizout hebben wij hier 'gewoon' bij de C1000 en de Aldi gekocht van de winter  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: dat klopt en ik heb het ook gezien bij de Gamma een tijd geleden....

Suske: Lekker ding ben jij  :Big Grin:  hahahahaha, wij hebben die mooie namen van winkels niet in Holland...mààr wel een goede tip voor ons die dat willen gebruiken! dus veilig als het in de krant staat...klinkt super....

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  had je het anders niet aangedurft ??? Het stondt in de krant.... :Big Grin:  veilig ja ....want zout is een natuur product .men mengt geen 2 chemische producten samen . :Wink:  

Ik zorg in de mndn. vd. winter dat ik strooizout in reserve heb , zodanig heb ik dit altijd in huis.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe maak ik op natuurlijke wijze veilig en goed mijn zilveren pandora armband met bedels schoon en blinkend??
-Tandpasta al geprobeerd,werkt wel, maar kan beter.
-Sigarettenas ook geprobeerd, werkt ook wel maar stinkt en moet héél lang naspoelen ivm de geur.

*Aluminiumfolie in een bakje water met zout erop en dan m'n sieraden erop ... kan dat geen kwaad??? Heb het nog niet geprobeerd daar ik positieve en negatieve dingen erover lees....

----------


## gossie

@ Agnes, ik ken aluminiumfolie met soda. Dit kan geen kwaad.

Maar met gewoon afwasmiddel gaat het ook. Een kopje met een beetje afwasmiddel en water. en daar je armband in leggen. En dan afspoelen en op poetsen met zachte doek.


Velgen van een fiets schoonmaken met koperpoets. Dit gaat zeker glimmen.
Zelf gezien bij een collega.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: even terug te komen op 21/2/11...veiligheid voor alles, maar als er gemengd wordt dan moet je voorzichtig zijn...ik moest lachen om je...die krant was extra leuk...veilig  :Big Grin: ...

Agnes: Wow mooie armband Pandora...ik deed altijd mijn sieraden in een bakje wat ik volgens mij kocht in een drogisterij, kruitvat/etos..en daar kocht ik vloeibaar spul in een potje, spul wat ik kon gebruiken voor zilver en of goud, dat staat er ook op...daar dompelde ik de sieraden in, en liet het even weken, en na die tijd spoelde ik het goed af met water en dan nadrogen met een zachte droge doek!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

wat Gossie  :Embarrassment:  zegt klinkt ook prima....

Succes ermee....

----------


## Agnes574

Elisa,

Armband blinkt prachtig door dat bakje afwasmiddel met water, merci voor de tip Gossie!!
 :Wink:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb geen huishoudtips meer op dit moment...mag het ook wat anders zijn als tip?

Als het toilet niet meer lekker ruikt na je boodschap, kun je een lucifersstokje afsteken in plaats van Bussen drijfgas met geur.... :Big Grin:  door de zwafel neutraliseert het, ik vindt het soms lekkerder dan spuitbussen want door dat gas wordt ik benauwd en moet snel die wc/toilet uit, ha,ha,...idee?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ken die truuk ook tegen slechte geurtjes, werkt écht en ruikt idd wel lekker  :Wink:

----------


## Mizzepi

Snel wc schoonmaken zonder sopje.. Er zijn vochtige Dettoldoekjes, neem hier je wc bril even mee schoon en de rest van de wc pot. Voor 1 x kan het wel.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mizzepi... :Big Grin:  ja handig hoor die doekjes voor de toilet....handig als er veel moet gebeuren en je moe bent....ik gebruik ook een spuitbus die speciaal is voor de toilet...ha,ha,....gemak dient de mens toch? het is snel tussendoor...comfortabel...en dan later kunnen we weer uitgebreid poetsen, oftewel "KUISEN" he meiden? ( Agnes èn Dodito) ik leer het al een beetje.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

Een tip voor de col van etiketten te verwijderen ...???? Op alu frame ...al 2 jaar zit er juist de col op ....en ingebakken door zon, al geprobeerd met dissolvant ...white spirit ....amoniak .... speciaal product voor alu .....niets helpt ????? dank  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------

